# suggest me a good C book



## nix (Feb 15, 2007)

well the title says it all i want a good C book. also it would be nice if you tell me which e-book is good or from which sites i can learn that C language..
thanks in advance...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

try LET US C by yashwant kanetkar or
PROGRAMMING IN ANSI C by balagurusamy


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 15, 2007)

+1 for ^^^
__________
join any C forum to learn good a single book never help...
like *cboard.cprogramming.com/


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 15, 2007)

I found Programming in ANSI C by balagurusamy useful then that of Kanetkar's.


----------



## plsoft (Feb 15, 2007)

Balagurusamy. For e-books u can try esnips


----------



## n2casey (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, Let Us C by Yashwant Kanetkar is good for beginners.
For advanced programming, Object Oriented Programming in Turbo C++ by Robert Lafore is good.
For free e-books, google search can help u.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 15, 2007)

C complete refrence
i can provide u with many e-books


----------



## n2casey (Feb 15, 2007)

siddharth_2463107 said:
			
		

> C complete refrence
> i can provide u with many e-books


Why don't u share with us???


----------



## casanova (Feb 15, 2007)

I wud say start with Let us C by Yashwant Kanetkar.
It will clear ur basics pretty fairly and then u wont need any books, u will start to master it.
to know the strength of c, u can even read c projects by yashwant kanetkar.

I dont think these books are legally available for downloads. But they are pretty cheap. 180/- for Let Us C and 350/- for C Projects. 
There is a cheaper version of C Projects which comes without a disk


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 15, 2007)

+1 to yashwant kanitkar..


----------



## MysticDews (Feb 15, 2007)

+1 to Yashwant Kanetkar and also to Balagurusamy...

but i found the latter much better...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

Let us c ll help if u dont know nything abt c.. Once u grasp the basics u can learn c++ 4m balagurusamy


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 15, 2007)

let him learn C first then C++... dude first scan all pages of Kanitkar if u r a newbie then it will take you 20 to 30 days...

Then try ur brain on "Test Ur C Skills" and "C under Dos test" if u come out successfully with it having enough confidence then go to some "C"  forum solve some issues there....

Then move to C++...

Coz Strong Base is a must.... If ur C is strong then u can cramp C++ like a ground nut


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 16, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> Why don't u share with us???


Some of them might be pirated


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 16, 2007)

May I suggest to you -

The C Programming Language

by Brian W. Kernighan And Dennis M. Ritchie 

I've read many books for C, even Let us C and Programming in ANSI C by E Balagurusamy, but I couldn't find a book to match the The C Programming Language. And anyways, who can give you a better and more detailed explanation than the developer of the language himself? I suggest you go for the second edition.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_(programming_language)


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 16, 2007)

First Kanetkar, if you are a total newbie to programming.
then Balgursamy,
Third comes Robert Lafore.

Dennis Ritchie is a good book but only after reading the above three


----------



## casanova (Feb 16, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> May I suggest to you -
> 
> The C Programming Language
> 
> ...


The book by Dennis Ritchie is not for beginners.


----------



## freebird (Feb 16, 2007)

the Best book with simple language and adapted well with  gcc compilers.
C for Dummies-second edition by Dan Gookin.It is really a rocking book!simple enough...but EEE i dont know whether it is available..buy the second edition only.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

*
For Theory Exam. Point of view go for 
ANSI C by Balaguruswamy

For Practical C Practice

Let Us C By Yashwank Kanetker

For Aptitude

Test Your C Skills
Understanding Pointers in C
Exploring C
All by YPK
*


----------



## nix (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks a lot guys...
i will start with let us C by kanetkar as you have all said and then go to other books. looks likei will have to buy a new one coz in my college library all are old versions.  then i wil study baleguruswamy...


----------



## casanova (Feb 16, 2007)

Great decision, buddy.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

dude ther s no need to go 4 balaguru... finish yashwant n if u understand the logic then jump onto c++


----------



## sridatta (Feb 17, 2007)

You can also do the same with balagurusamy. Its pretty easy and simple.. and rather very perfect..But, you will find lot of things which are usually not necessary in normal instances.. If you wanna learn fast... then go for Kanitkar.. or go for Balagurusamy.


----------



## dcool1 (Feb 17, 2007)

LET US C by yashwant kanetkar... i hv read tht... i think its a gud book to start wid...


----------

